# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Ron just owned Huckabee on Fox

## Nihilist23

Ron on Huckabee, quoting Sinclair Lewis: "When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4

----------


## LibertyEagle

Yeah, I think it blew the minds of those interviewing him.  Didn't you see how uncomfortable they were?  LOL!!!

----------


## Give me liberty

Ron paul sure owned fox news big time

----------


## Nihilist23

Right after he said it they quickly cut to commercial, followed by the worst interview ever conducted.  Yeah, I think he upset them a bit.

I think that is my new favorite RP moment.

----------


## sluggo

The host really squirmed after that one.

----------


## grfgerger

wow what a badass

ron paul has huge balls.

----------


## JDeVriese

The MSM isn't going to leave that comment alone LOL

----------


## brumans

It was better than a 10 second soundbyte about how he raised money... and they didn't mention longshot or anything

----------


## Austin

This will be talked about for days.

----------


## Geronimo

> The MSM isn't going to leave that comment alone LOL


I bet you they will ignore it. MSM doesn't want to throw the word fascism around, any more than they want to throw Ron Paul's name around.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Look, now they're interviewing an author and all 3 of them are back to do that.  Heck, this interview has lasted longer than Paul's.  Disgusting.

----------


## Mortikhi

crap i didnt get to see that....

----------


## skeet

MSM loves drama, and they have been jabbing at Huck of late... so I bet they will try to use this to stir it up some. It will result in some free airtime for Ron, even though much of it will be negative.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Did someone catch this interview for a video?  I hope?

----------


## burningfur

youtube it or it didn't happen.

----------


## pikerz

omg RP has the biggest cajones EVAR.

LOLOL, holycrap.

----------


## wisconsinite

Youtuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuube ?

----------


## Austin

YouTubing.

----------


## brumans

> Look, now they're interviewing an author and all 3 of them are back to do that.  Heck, this interview has lasted longer than Paul's.  Disgusting.


That interview was damn short as well.  I think you posted this right when the interview started and just assumed it would have been.

----------


## Buggan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4

----------


## MsDoodahs

I have never been more proud of Dr. Paul than when he quoted Sinclair Lewis to those FoxNewsPorn idgits.

I know y'all saw it but I MUST write this...

That one guy got freaked totally out and defended Huck "I don't think Gov Huck is a fascist" and then...they cut to commercial?  

They were FLOORED by Dr. Paul's comment.

GO RON GO WE LOVE YOU!

----------


## manny

> Look, now they're interviewing an author and all 3 of them are back to do that.  Heck, this interview has lasted longer than Paul's.  Disgusting.



Exactly. They really didn't want RP on. Remember those times they wouldn't even say his name. But they knew they had no choice after the tea party. So they did a "one word interview" lol. I despise Fox.

Door to door canvassing, show America one person at a time that Fox are wrong. Fight it people.

----------


## JenaS62

How sad was that interview?  Having Ron Paul on to ask him about Huckabee???  Pathetic, but I loved Ron Paul's answer.  Way to go Ron.

----------


## rs3515

WOW!  Amazing amazing ... simply amazing

----------


## manny

> I have never been more proud of Dr. Paul than when he quoted Sinclair Lewis to those FoxNewsPorn idgits.
> 
> I know y'all saw it but I MUST write this...
> 
> That one guy got freaked totally out and defended Huck *"I don't think Gov Huck is a fascist"* and then...they cut to commercial?  
> 
> They were FLOORED by Dr. Paul's comment.
> 
> GO RON GO WE LOVE YOU!



It really bothered me that they think it's their job to defend other candidates. Can you imagine them _ever_ sticking up for Dr Paul?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That interview was damn short as well.  I think you posted this right when the interview started and just assumed it would have been.


Yeah, I did.  But at least with this one, all 3 deemed it important enough to be involved in the interview.

----------


## JDeVriese

Yeah, TPTB definitely cut that interview short.  You could tell by all their stuttering right before they went on break in the middle of his interview.

----------


## goRPaul

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4


I've said it before, I'll say it again- Ron Paul supporters are the best supporters ever!

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Awesome!

----------


## Finn

Yes, the cajones are massive. 

I love that man. But he really needs some coffee or sleep immediatelly. It's going to be a long day.

----------


## SJohnsson

Amazing how the anchorman couldn't really understand what RP just said. Does he think someone like Huckabee would run around saying vote for me, I'm THE FASCIST! No, its an accurate commentary on how this politician makes the most outright blatant emotional appeals that prey on a person's faith. I mean, cmon, the guy is deliberately trying to insinuate he is god's choice, so you better pick him or god will be very upset.

Imagine that from a Baptist minister....shameful

----------


## kimosabi

hahaha, Huckabee just got Blimped by Ron Paul...

----------


## MsDoodahs

Wrapped in the Flag:  Rudy 

Carrying the Cross:  Mike


Oh, please someone who is tech savvy....do a picture and caption it with the Sinclair Lewis quote!

----------


## xexkxex

> wow what a badass
> 
> ron paul has huge balls.


...yes......*HUGE*.

----------


## kimosabi

> ...yes......*HUGE*.


*Amazing, Amazing...*

----------


## rezster

> Wrapped in the Flag:  Rudy 
> 
> Carrying the Cross:  Mike
> 
> 
> Oh, please someone who is tech savvy....do a picture and caption it with the Sinclair Lewis quote!


YEAH! Who's good at using photoshop? I'd love to see a picture of this!

----------


## CJLauderdale4

How about the lame one-word question/answers?? What grade are we in??

That's like saying, "Hey, please don't tell people what you're about. Simply give one-word answers without explanation so you look like a heartless bozo." They even said, "Mainstream Media", waiting for him to slam them, but he kindly said "We don't get the coverage we feel we deserve." Very kind in the face of FauxNews

Even though he looked tired, I'm glad he nailed those answers too.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Or a youtube that uses the quote with their images somewhere along the way...maybe something using Naomi Wolf's "The End of America" talk, too?  I can see how those two would fit nice together.

----------


## BizmanUSA

did anyone YouTube 2nd part of interview - listed link only goes to the comm break

Please list link

----------


## burningfur

> Wrapped in the Flag:  Rudy 
> 
> Carrying the Cross:  Mike
> 
> 
> Oh, please someone who is tech savvy....do a picture and caption it with the Sinclair Lewis quote!


any photoshoppers! This would be awesome, I'll try to find a pic of them holding hands...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Owned.

Based on the time difference it had to be 4 or 5 in the morning.

72 years old, tired, up at an hour I try to make not exist and he still zings 'em.

Douchey and the rest suck, hard.

----------


## Magsec

Haha, RP supporters have a good sense of humor about the one word answers:  "Doubleplusungood"

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> Owned.
> 
> Based on the time difference it had to be 4 or 5 in the morning.
> 
> 72 years old, tired, up at an hour I try to make not exist and he still zings 'em.
> 
> Douchey and the rest suck, hard.


After Ron's comment on facism,

Doucey said, "Well, Congressman, I don't think Mr. Huckabee is representing Facism, right?! Please hold on, we'll be back after this short break."

Ron blasted them so hard in the first 20 seconds, it sent them to a commercial break. That was GREAT!!

I can see it now...
[During commercial]
Doucey (scrambling): Brian, did you hear this guy?? He just used the first 20 seconds of the interview to compare Huckabee with facism. Why do we have this guy on??

----------


## Todd

That's what ticks me off in all of this too.   As if Huckabee is the only Christian worthy of being President...or that it matters even at all.

----------


## xexkxex

> Ron blasted them so hard in the first 20 seconds, it sent them to a commercial break. That was GREAT!!


Yeah they had to take a break to clean up the sh!t that had just hit the floor on set...

....LMAO!!!

----------


## MGreen

But... but... Jesus can't be FASCIST!!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

i got off my chair and started shadow boxing!!!

----------


## synthetic

Ron owned Fox News just as much as Huckabee with that line. Faux is built around showing american flag graphics, pandering to the religous right, promoting Israel and continuing the "crusade" in the middle east.

----------


## speciallyblend

great stuff eh,was worth watching fox news to have their asses handed to them on a silver platter

----------


## transistor

did he think he asked "where are you?"

that guy was an $#@!... "ok, that's good, we're glad to hear that"

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

He seemed tired, they asked him a question that made no sense to ask and he bit back. I love it simply because these guys have been rude to the man by not airing him so who does he need to be nice to..

Wait til he is President and then we shall see what Fox decides to air lol.

----------


## Wyurm

Now that made my day . I will treasure that clip for a long time to come. It is sad though that we are able to say that RP has balls because he called  a spade a spade. All he did was what anyone SHOULD feel free to do.

----------


## burningfur

> After Ron's comment on facism,
> 
> Doucey said, "Well, Congressman, I don't think Mr. Huckabee is representing Facism, right?! Please hold on, we'll be back after this short break."
> 
> Ron blasted them so hard in the first 20 seconds, it sent them to a commercial break. That was GREAT!!
> 
> I can see it now...
> [During commercial]
> Doucey (scrambling): Brian, did you hear this guy?? He just used the first 20 seconds of the interview to compare Huckabee with facism. Why do we have this guy on??


Man, I laughed so hard when I read this.

LOL!!!

----------


## Cleaner44

Boy, they didn't know what to do with that. Haha

----------


## burningfur

I'm still laughing...lol

----------


## voytechs

These type of comments are the ones that make or break a candidate. We know RP won't be phased by it nor his supporters. I am soooo glad he is finally getting into this race.

----------


## hellah10

he f'ing PWNED them... !!!

----------


## Duckman

I agree, Ron looked tired.  *I* love the fact that Ron said this, and I agree, he has huge ones.  But I think Ron wouldn't have said this if he wasn't so tired...  it's a real firecracker of a thing to say, and I think it might put off some Christians.  Hopefully I'm wrong.

----------


## Goeran

That was all? Only one Question?!

----------


## me3

Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18.  It sounds like someone saying,

"cut it" or "kill it" in the background.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4

Am I imagining it?

----------


## Nihilist23

> I agree, Ron looked tired.  *I* love the fact that Ron said this, and I agree, he has huge ones.  But I think Ron wouldn't have said this if he wasn't so tired...  it's a real firecracker of a thing to say, and I think it might put off some Christians.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


Jesus Christ: "Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves." (Matthew 7:15)

I think it just might hit a chord with real Christians.

----------


## nevildev

Is that it?  Did they go back to him after the break?

----------


## burningfur

> Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18.  It sounds like someone saying,
> 
> "cut it" or "kill it" in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4
> 
> Am I imagining it?


I hear that too. 


They should be saying that, Paul just smacked them down.

----------


## Shin505

HAHAHA, incredible. He looks extremely tired hope hes doing well.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Dr Paul's comment was grear but the 'interview' sucked eggs!  Why bring on Dr. Paul just to talk about Huckster's idiotic ad?  ....grrr....

----------


## Falseflagop

Did you see Killme asswipe!! His jaw dropped that was the line of the CENTURY !! AWESOME!

----------


## undergroundrr

Mountebank ousted.   NEXT!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Me3 wrote:




> Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18. It sounds like someone saying,
> 
> "cut it" or "kill it" in the background.


Could be, but then again, I'm terrible at picking stuff like that out.

Never could see any of those "Magic Eye" images...

Tech guys, step up: isolate the audio feed at that point.

----------


## Rex

Ownt!

----------


## Hook

It looked like Dr. Paul was a bit disoriented.  Does he still have that flu?

----------


## quickmike

> It looked like Dr. Paul was a bit disoriented.  Does he still have that flu?


He probably just woke up. Thats how I am in the morning.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> i got off my chair and started shadow boxing!!!


you got me rollin' dude!!!!! lol!!!!!

----------


## bighairycaveman

That was such an awesome quote...  they had to cut to a commercial immediately!!!!

----------


## Vendico

lol the dude couldn't stop studdering

----------


## pikerz

> That was such an awesome quote...  they had to cut to a commercial immediately!!!!


Haha, they were overcome by pure awesomeness.

----------


## Duckman

> lol the dude couldn't stop studdering


Nobody expects a zinger like that.  Especially not on FOX.

----------


## CelestialRender

This is the single funniest thing I have ever seen.

(Okay, that's an over exaggeration. But still, I lol'd so hard my brother came in the room and asked me what was up.)

----------


## Falseflagop

F you FOX our man got PAY BACK !

----------


## pacelli

> Dr Paul's comment was grear but the 'interview' sucked eggs!  Why bring on Dr. Paul just to talk about Huckster's idiotic ad?  ....grrr....


Did you really think that Dr. Paul was going to sit back after Huckabee stole his holiday ad?  Anyone who thinks Dr. Paul is soft needs to watch this interview a few hundred times.  Humble, yes. But damn, I want this guy in charge of our national defense!!

----------


## Rintrah54

This is the kind of stuff we need him saying.  Stuff that rings true and is contraversial.  I can't see the rest of the media not picking this comment up.

----------


## Lucid American

Wow, I love that man! I'm trying not to LMAO at my desk. 

Their reaction was CLASSIC! 

YOU GO RON!

----------


## improv241

Well, I thought it was terrible.  If he says something like that, he better explain it.  If the MSM covers this, then they will make him look terrible and won't invite him on the show to explain himself.  There will only be break through if he starts to get invited back onto Fox....  He needs to say something and then back it up...  None of these quick little jabs.  Elaborate Paul...we need you.

----------


## Rebel Resource

> After Ron's comment on facism,
> 
> Doucey said, "Well, Congressman, I don't think Mr. Huckabee is representing Facism, right?! Please hold on, we'll be back after this short break."


The great thing is that he just created the mental association of Huckerbee and Fascist, even though he was attempting to do just the opposite! What a dumbass




> Ron owned Fox News just as much as Huckabee with that line. Faux is built around showing american flag graphics, pandering to the religous right, promoting Israel and continuing the "crusade" in the middle east.


Oh absolutely, I can guarantee that was like a ringing bell for everyone in the studio.

----------


## wgadget

> Nobody expects a zinger like that.  Especially not on FOX.


Hahaha..What will be funny is when they start trying to use this RP quote to prove he's a "nutjob."  It just WON'T WORK, and will only make THEM look bad.  HAHAHAHA.

Blowback, baby.

----------


## Lucid American

> Well, I thought it was terrible.  If he says something like that, he better explain it.  If the MSM covers this, then they will make him look terrible and won't invite him on the show to explain himself.  There will only be break through if he starts to get invited back onto Fox....  He needs to say something and then back it up...  None of these quick little jabs.  Elaborate Paul...we need you.


It was risky, but it's time for him to call down this kind of propaganda. Face it, fascism is the road we're on, and this was Paul's clearest warning of that yet. 

Remember the propaganda pics of Bush with the Presidential Seal as a halo, and with the crosses behind him and with his face lined up with the faces on Rushmore and . . . and . . .

Paul is a clear bell in a groan of complacency.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Well, I thought it was terrible.  If he says something like that, he better explain it.  If the MSM covers this, then they will make him look terrible and won't invite him on the show to explain himself.  There will only be break through if he starts to get invited back onto Fox....  He needs to say something and then back it up...  None of these quick little jabs.  Elaborate Paul...we need you.


he did elaborate he said it reminded him of a quote,ron paul didnt say it,he  only repeated a quote,then if you listen ,ron paul then gave his answer.

----------


## Rob

> Well, I thought it was terrible.  If he says something like that, he better explain it.  If the MSM covers this, then they will make him look terrible and won't invite him on the show to explain himself.  There will only be break through if he starts to get invited back onto Fox....  He needs to say something and then back it up...  None of these quick little jabs.  Elaborate Paul...we need you.


I'm also worried that this could came back to bite us back big time. However, though I think Ron Paul was somewhat disoriented, he delivered that fairly well.

He made it very clear it was from a respected American author.

His tone was somewhat tounge-in-check.

Because of those things it will be somewhat difficult to spin this however, I think you all might want to consider their own responses when confronted with this, because you can be sure there are people out there right now who are trying to spin this to damage Paul.

The media is looking for Ron Paul's Dean Scream, I sure hope this isn't it.

----------


## Dave Wood

> did he think he asked "where are you?"
> 
> that guy was an $#@!... "ok, that's good, we're glad to hear that"



The faux people are monsters. That was a setup....someone asked Paul in his earpiece so no one else could hear the question "where are you today". I have no doubt this was done to marginalize him from the beginning, exactly why even Fred THompson doesnt like the Faux news people.

Did anyone see what fauxs graphics people put up when RP got the blimp $? My 8 year old daughter could have done better.......it looked like a cardboard cutout like they couldnt find an image of the real thing, yeah right.

We are witnessing something profound here. If we didnt have the internet, most of us would be believing this BS.....think about it.

----------


## weagle

Was there really nothing after the break?  At the end the host said that they would be back with RP and at the beginning of the interview the host said that they would talk about the fundraising.  So it looks like they planned to talk more.

----------


## N13

From Ron Paul's mouth to their ears and thus we have Fox heads exploding.  Shock and awe.

Music to my ears.  Who can receive the truth?


The interview after the first break was pretty good.  

Also:  Did anyone else notice in the first segment how the woman had it backwards when she wondered if "Ron Paul could translate all his votes into money," instead of money into votes?  Backwards thinking again.  They do not understand how you can raise so much money without the traditional backing.

----------


## Todd

Sinclair Lewis book about a Fascist President.     "It Can't Happen Here"
if anyone's interested.

----------


## BuddyRey

This is it, ladies & gents.  Ron Paul has had his last patient moment with Old Media idiocy and has finally taken the gloves off!!!

LOOK OUT, MIKE HUCKABEE!!!

----------


## Midnight77

> Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18.  It sounds like someone saying,
> 
> "cut it" or "kill it" in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4
> 
> Am I imagining it?


I heard it, as well.  That's why the interviewer turned his head for a moment, to look at the Floor Director, acknowledge him, then cut to break.

LOL!!  That comment was priceless.  

"Cut it!  Cut it!"

Does anyone have the full interview?

----------


## walt

Digg This Clip!!!

----------


## Falseflagop

Awesome Baby!

----------


## Tenbatsu

Drudge has linked the video, hit the youtube comments hard and rate down the haters.

----------


## Fyretrohl

Guys...Remember this...RP is going on Glen Beck tonight...Glen is not a Huckabee fan.  So, do you think this will be negative from Beck on the big stage tonight.  I think not.

----------


## Tim724

Wow, that was crazy the way the anchor started stammering and getting really defensive. There is absolutely no way that a commercial break was planned that soon after the interview started.

It probably won't, but I hope this clip gets some attention.

----------


## squirrelbrewer

That was the worst interview, but none of us are surprised that it came from Fox.  It's not like they've ever tried to hide their contempt.  I'm not even going to email them my comments anymore.  The morning joe interview was a lot better, even Mika (sp?) was more cordial than after the 5th.  

Thanks for the Sinclair title Morris.

----------


## american.swan

> YEAH! Who's good at using photoshop? I'd love to see a picture of this!


You can do it for free with GIMP.

----------


## NiceneTruth

Glen Beck is going to be all over Dr. Paul on this one...

"So, you honestly think that Mike Huckabee is a fascist because he believes that Jesus is the reason for the season?"

This quote is not going to go down well... We're happy about it because we see Mike for what he is, a NEO-CON - Regardless, the pressure on this one is going to get ugly and Dr. Paul will have to issue an apology.

----------


## Fyretrohl

> Glen Beck is going to be all over Dr. Paul on this one...
> 
> "So, you honestly think that Mike Huckabee is a fascist because he believes that Jesus is the reason for the season?"
> 
> This quote is not going to go down well... We're happy about it because we see Mike for what he is, a NEO-CON - Regardless, the pressure on this one is going to get ugly and Dr. Paul will have to issue an apology.


Except, Dr Paul can then finish the explanation, as he did in the interview, and make his push that Huckabee is trying to position himself as the only 'christian' running.  And, that, I believe, Beck will agree with and go with.

----------


## Dave Wood

Keep in mind, this was braodcast on the network that coined the phrase "Islamofascism"

They have also worked hard to push the idea that the Iranian leader is somehow the new Hitler. Faux cannot be trusted---ever.

----------


## Driftar

Hey everyone-  DRUDGE has linked this video as essentially his top story!!!  Everyone should fight hard to keep positive comments on youtube throughout the day!  And knock down negative comments that aren't rational.

----------


## RoyalShock

Sorry folks, but that was a dumb move on the part of Dr. Paul.

Huckabee is a Christian minister.  Of course he's going to have a cross in a Christmas message that doesn't include politics.  If he didn't, people would be bashing him for that.  ("How does a Christian minister not use a cross in a Christmas message?  What a fake!!!")  I don't think Huck is implying he's the only Christian in the race.  

I know I probably sound like a Huck apologist, but I think he's being unfairly criticized here.  He's been pretty consistent in bringing up his faith regardless of the setting.  I at least respect him for that.  As a Christian myself, I just hope he doesn't win because I fear him using the bully pulpit to push legislation invoking a personal biblical morality (which I think alienates non-Christians and harms ministry efforts).

I think Dr. Paul's retort would be perfect in the context of anything in Huck's platform that implies he wants to push a biblical view on the masses.

----------


## lurker

Ron Paul's quote about fascism is on Drudge Report now, at the top

----------


## Ron2Win

We need the Digg link to the video.

----------


## Driftar

> Sorry folks, but that was a dumb move on the part of Dr. Paul.
> 
> Huckabee is a Christian minister.  Of course he's going to have a cross in a Christmas message that doesn't include politics.  If he didn't, people would be bashing him for that.  ("How does a Christian minister not use a cross in a Christmas message?  What a fake!!!")  I don't think Huck is implying he's the only Christian in the race.  
> 
> I know I probably sound like a Huck apologist, but I think he's being unfairly criticized here.  He's been pretty consistent in bringing up his faith regardless of the setting.  I at least respect him for that.  As a Christian myself, I just hope he doesn't win because I fear him using the bully pulpit to push legislation invoking a personal biblical morality (which I think alienates non-Christians and harms ministry efforts).
> 
> I think Dr. Paul's retort would be perfect in the context of anything in Huck's platform that implies he wants to push a biblical view on the masses.



Even if some percieve this as you are suggesting, which i think may be the case, the reality is this-  HE SAID IT.  We have to move on.  We will have people talking about this now and must be ready to use it to help get them interested in Paul.  As i said, anyone with youtube make sure to keep commenting positively throughout the day, so people like my dad who dont know much about Paul and check drudge report often get a fair explantion of what us supporters think about the quote.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> Glen Beck is going to be all over Dr. Paul on this one...
> 
> "So, you honestly think that Mike Huckabee is a fascist because he believes that Jesus is the reason for the season?"
> 
> This quote is not going to go down well... We're happy about it because we see Mike for what he is, a NEO-CON - Regardless, the pressure on this one is going to get ugly and Dr. Paul will have to issue an apology.


Beck hates Huck.  Don't worry.

----------


## werdd

Besides oreilly calling him a pinhead tonight, i doubt anything will happen.

----------


## jesshwarren

Dude did you hear the Fox news guy stumble for words. LOL Ron Paul has Balls. He rocks

----------


## skilt

I think it was a perfect comment.  It will strongly appeal to indepedents, and plenty of christians will see it for what it's worth.  Many talk the talk, but few walk the walk.  Plus, it was just priceless seeing fox not know how to respond to it.

sk

----------


## Gimpster

First of all, RP has major nuts. My mouth about hit the desk when I watched that... you can see all 3 of those morning hosts just sitting there blankly staring ahead before they cut. One of the most profound political moments I've seen in awhile.

I think most RATIONAL people would see the comment for what it is, truth. 

How many despots, dictators and hell.. Presidents have done horrible things in the name of their religion? Didn't our own current President once say GOD commanded him to start war with Iraq? I'm paraphrasing here, but you get the point.

----------


## fortilite

It will offend some people, it will bring in others.  All we need is the vote of the 'others' to win these heavily split primaries.

----------


## PledgeForPaul

anyone have a transcript of the interview or at least the question/lines leading up to RP's statement?

----------


## 1913_to_2008

Keep commenting on u tube

----------


## malibu

That Huckabee Christmas ad is another Arkansasian political game propaganda  ploy and it is sure getting plenty of free air time on cable as  "news"- 

How about this old Huckabee Governor's Christmas Card  ?

----------


## Duckman

This is truly a game-changing comment for Ron to make.  Whether it will be good or bad is still unclear IMO.  It's definitely very exciting.

----------


## Mark

What Faux News being pwned by Ron looks like:

----------


## Mortikhi

> That Huckabee Christmas ad is another Arkansasian political game propaganda  ploy and it is sure getting plenty of free air time on cable as  "news"- 
> 
> How about this old Huckabee Governor's Christmas Card  ?


Which one is the dog-throat slasher?

----------


## Seth M.

> Jesus Christ: "Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves." (Matthew 7:15)
> 
> I think it just might hit a chord with real Christians.


I agree..


 "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they will be called sons of God." (Matthew 5:9)

----------


## peznex

> What Faux News being pwned by Ron looks like:


Nice!

----------


## Ron2Win

Owned. All I gotta say is that. Perfect answer to a VERY tricky question. 

and the follow up:

He is trying to imply that he is the only Christian running. 

WOW.

----------


## Ethek

> What Faux News being pwned by Ron looks like:


That made my day.

----------


## rightobeleftalone

That was politically incorrect. How dare you Dr. Paul speaketh thus!  sarcasm off.  That stuffed shirt host about choked.  I just love Ron Paul.  Chutzpah to the max!

----------


## pikerz

Why are they wearing prison stripes?

----------


## Edward

> wow what a badass
> 
> ron paul has huge balls.


You can say that it again!

----------


## traitorist

Fascism is EXACTLY where America is heading, and some would argue it's already here.

Dr. Paul nailed it!

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Ron on Huckabee, quoting Sinclair Lewis: "When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4


I am completely opposed to Paul implying fascism. He needs to stick to the message and stay above putting other candidates down, particularly with loaded words like fascism. He himself said he doesn't get personal, but this was very personal. Anyways, he seemed very tired in that interview, I would bet, were he more rested he would have chosen different words. My respect for Paul is very strong, but it took a small hit after he used the fascist word against another presidential candidate. This can open the flood gates with the other candidates using loaded words directly at him and in addition MSM might bring this exchange up over and over, tarnishing Paul's reputation as a name caller etc.

----------


## Mark

I wonder how many children that have starved to death could have been kept alive by all the food that put on all those extra pounds?

Knowing that the son in the middle tortured a dog to death while being a Boy Scout camp councilor makes this pic a bit downright scary.




> That Huckabee Christmas ad is another Arkansasian political game propaganda  ploy and it is sure getting plenty of free air time on cable as  "news"- 
> 
> How about this old Huckabee Governor's Christmas Card  ?

----------


## Menthol Patch

Ron Paul's statement was AWESOME!

This is the EXACT kind of thing he needed to say!

----------


## tonyTheBest

This should be a political talking point of the day. No a lot of networks covers it. sad

----------


## Mark

> That made my day.


Glad to be of service fellow Patriot.

----------


## LFOD

If I knew nothing about Ron Paul, his statement right there would be more than enough for me to be seriously interested in him.

----------


## Mark

> Ron Paul's statement was AWESOME!
> 
> This is the EXACT kind of thing he needed to say!


Oh yeah, Ron stopped them in their tracks.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Oh yeah, Ron stopped them in their tracks.


This was a political blunder and if Ron is lucky, MSM will forget it ever happened.
IF he is unlucky, there will be no end in "Ron calling Huckabee fascist" tabloids. 
Things like this can take over the entire campaign, its too bad that people in their zeal cannot see that.

I repeat, there is nothing cool or good about insulting other candidates with loaded words like fascist.

Do not forget that to most people the word fascism brings hitler to mind.

PS. I must say that every single movement without exception tended to overwhelm men with fanatical fervour, clouding their judgement 
and making it seem like EVERY SINGLE WORD coming out of the leader's mouth is beyond reproach.

I humbly ask you to imagine if the other candidates called Ron a fascist (yes they could come up with their justifications, although not valid in my view).

Huckabee would now have every right to level an equally strong attack on Ron in response, and this is NOT where we want to go.

We do not want to give other hopefuls any ammo.

----------


## Mark

> Which one is the dog-throat slasher?


The biggest one in the middle. The one with the real sweet smile.

----------


## Liberty

One could say Fox News coverage of a preemptive war was wrapped in the flag. Good one Ron!

----------


## Dave Wood

If you listen to the beginning, you see that steve douchbag says to RP "one of our previous guests has suggested that it is inaproppriate use religion in a political ad campaign, what do you think?" Then they got whacked!

Ron was THE one that came to Romneys defense saying there shall be no religious test for office, and faux has the nerve to have him comment on Hucks ad like RPs time is only valuable enough to use him as a  commentator----they got what they deserved

----------


## FrankRep

"Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves." 

Matthew 7:15

----------


## JenaS62

Ron Paul always says what most people only think about saying.  LOL

----------


## Talldude1412

> This was a political blunder and if Ron is lucky, MSM will forget it ever happened.
> IF he is unlucky, there will be no end in "Ron calling Huckabee fascist" tabloids. 
> Things like this can take over the entire campaign, its too bad that people in their zeal cannot see that.
> 
> I repeat, there is nothing cool or good about insulting other candidates with loaded words like fascist.
> 
> Do not forget that to most people the word fascism brings hitler to mind.


Yea, we don't need this kind of publicity. Let's hope this doesn't ruin Dr. Paul's campaign. It's too easy to change these words to mean something else. I would expect a request of apology from the Huckabee camp tomorrow.

----------


## traitorist

> This was a political blunder and if Ron is lucky, MSM will forget it ever happened.
> IF he is unlucky, there will be no end in "Ron calling Huckabee fascist" tabloids. 
> Things like this can take over the entire campaign, its too bad that people in their zeal cannot see that.
> 
> I repeat, there is nothing cool or good about insulting other candidates with loaded words like fascist.
> 
> Do not forget that to most people the word fascism brings hitler to mind.


like i said before, there are elements within the grassroots that believe Ron Paul should dilute and compromise his message and platform when we live in times that require courage to speak truth to power.

the only political blunder i see is your position that Ron Paul should STFU about the real issues, including how fascism is engulfing America.

----------


## slantedview

"When Fascism comes to this country, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying the cross"

OWNED!

----------


## DrNoZone

Wow, that was an awesome zing by the good Dr.!  I hope that gets the media pundits salivating and talking it up nonstop.  Finally, Dr. Paul's honest, integrity filled, "attack" moment!  Go Paul!


And what's up with the one word answer thing!?  How lame.  I'm glad RP didn't play along with their stupid game.

----------


## Mark

> This was a political blunder and if Ron is lucky, MSM will forget it ever happened.
> IF he is unlucky, there will be no end in "Ron calling Huckabee fascist" tabloids. 
> Things like this can take over the entire campaign, its too bad that people in their zeal cannot see that.
> 
> I repeat, there is nothing cool or good about insulting other candidates with loaded words like fascist.
> 
> Do not forget that to most people the word fascism brings hitler to mind.


Oh really? When you have 30 minutes watch this interview with Naomi Wolfe.

America's in the same position as Germany was in the early 1930's.

~~~~

"Interview with Naomi Wolf author of "The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot"

"Interview - The End of America"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW9PulYpjGs

~~~~

Ron didn't SAY Huck was a fascist,  he just quoted someone. 

And people need to know where America's at right now anyway. Things are bad. Very very, very, bad.

----------


## kimosabi

> Yea, we don't need this kind of publicity. Let's hope this doesn't ruin Dr. Paul's campaign. It's too easy to change these words to mean something else. I would expect a request of apology from the Huckabee camp tomorrow.


Fascism has been in the US for quite a long time.

Many of you probably don't even realise that you've got fascist symbols in your own Congress.

Look Familiar..



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism



This is quite a good video on past and current fascism.

Roman Empire Rules Today

Part 1 ==> http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...34925200441495
Part 2 ==> http://video.google.com.au/videoplay...76800390535825

----------


## slantedview

oh btw, you like how the fox commentator defended huck after paul said that?

----------


## Menthol Patch

I'm sick of those individuals that think Ron Paul should water down his message.

----------


## DrNoZone

Awesome, it's the second story on the front page of the Drudge Report!  The link right to the video on YT.

----------


## JenaS62

> Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18.  It sounds like someone saying,
> 
> "cut it" or "kill it" in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4
> 
> Am I imagining it?



I heard something but it could have been Brian Kilmead saying something.

----------


## stefans

don't be paranoid.
first of all, controversy is good.
second, I'd be surprised if the MSM took this up for more than a day since it would me that they'd have to cover Dr. Paul.

----------


## Mandrik

Russert will discuss this with RP on Meet The Press.  He loves to come out firing, so this may be the very first question.

----------


## Mark

> If you listen to the beginning, you see that steve douchbag says to RP "one of our previous guests has suggested that it is inaproppriate use religion in a political ad campaign, what do you think?" Then they got whacked!
> 
> Ron was THE one that came to Romneys defense saying there shall be no religious test for office, and faux has the nerve to have him comment on Hucks ad like RPs time is only valuable enough to use him as a  commentator----they got what they deserved


And then the smart alec  remark "Ok that's good, we're glad to hear that". He needed to be pwned.

----------


## the_oco

That. Was. PERFECT!!!! Got us to the top of Drudge. Ron is stepping his game up, here comes Ron

----------


## hambone1982

> The host really squirmed after that one.


Yeah, all three of them looked extremely uncomfortable.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> like i said before, there are elements within the grassroots that believe Ron Paul should dilute and compromise his message and platform when we live in times that require courage to speak truth to power.
> 
> the only political blunder i see is your position that Ron Paul should STFU about the real issues, including how fascism is engulfing America.


My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.

It's not about talking about fascism in general, its about tying fascism to a particular person.

That is extremely insulting. Huckabee is not ideal by any means (I wouldn't vote for him in 100000 years), 
but calling him a fascist is 100% certain to inflame the situation and cause some blowback.

*So far Ron did not have any legitimate blowback, only manufactured attacks and believe me there is a 
world of difference between the two due to the vastly different amount of conviction they carry.
*
*Let me make my view clear: If Ron starts getting personal, he will not have a SHRED of a chance to get into whitehouse.* 

Why?

They (MSM+CFR Candidates) will absolutely destroy him in retribution!

Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?

It's because he hasn't faultered on the delivery of the message and he refrained from getting personal. 

*He himself has stated he doesn't like to get personal.* 

That is the reason why he is in a league of his own.

If he gets personal, he destroys his competitive advantage and moral high ground.

You see, MSM is just itching for this type of opportunity to bury Ron with his own words and that my friend *is the only thing* that can destroy Ron.

So far he has navigated the political seas well, but this was a blunder any way you slice it.

----------


## pacelli

> My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.
> 
> If Ron starts getting personal, he will not have a SHRED of a chance to get into whitehouse. 
> 
> Why?
> 
> They will absolutely destroy him in retribution!
> 
> Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?
> ...


I'm certainly willing to entertain your argument here.  I think the true test will be the Beck interview tonight, and, the Meet the Press interview on Sunday.

----------


## Mark

> My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.
> 
> If Ron starts getting personal, he will not have a SHRED of a chance to get into whitehouse. 
> 
> Why?
> 
> They will absolutely destroy him in retribution!
> 
> Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?
> ...


We understand. Some just think you're worried too much over it.

It can SAVE America if people realize it in time and vote for Ron. If it opens up the conversation point fine by me. We need to discuss it as a Country.

Maybe watch the vid. You'll see the point.

Interview with Naomi Wolf author of "The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW9PulYpjGs

----------


## i2ambler

> If you listen to the beginning, you see that steve douchbag says to RP "one of our previous guests has suggested that it is inaproppriate use religion in a political ad campaign, what do you think?" Then they got whacked!
> 
> Ron was THE one that came to Romneys defense saying there shall be no religious test for office, and faux has the nerve to have him comment on Hucks ad like RPs time is only valuable enough to use him as a  commentator----they got what they deserved


It sounded to me like ron was responding to a previous guests comments by using the quote by Sinclair.  I died laughing, and my respect for Ron grew greatly.  I dont want to live in a theocracy , and really feel that Huck is pushing the boundaries on mixing religion and politics.

----------


## dfalken

> That Huckabee Christmas ad is another Arkansasian political game propaganda  ploy and it is sure getting plenty of free air time on cable as  "news"- 
> 
> How about this old Huckabee Governor's Christmas Card  ?



Geez...where did they park the trailer?

----------


## Menthol Patch

It was not getting personal. It was talking about his politics! 

He was insulting Huckabee's family, race, background, or creed. He was making a statement about using a CROSS in a political advertisement! 

This was NOT getting personal!

Huckabee is a FASCIST due to his POLITICS!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Listen to the YouTube carefully at around 1:18.  It sounds like someone saying,
> 
> "cut it" or "kill it" in the background.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4
> 
> Am I imagining it?


You aren't imagining it.  I downloaded and looped the little segment of audio, and I'm 90% sure the mystery voice says, "cut it, go to commercial".

I have no idea how to isolate it.  I don't have the "1-click automatic isolation" software like on CSI. 

The interviewer stutters a bit right after you hear that other voice, like he's trying to think how he's going to change what he was going to say mid-sentence so he can go to commercial.  Then he looks off camera to the right, where I'm sure somebody was frantically giving him the "cut it" sign.

If anybody is good with audio and knows how to cut out the other sounds, PM me your email address and I'll send you the mp3.

----------


## kimosabi

> My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.
> 
> If Ron starts getting personal, he will not have a SHRED of a chance to get into whitehouse. 
> 
> Why?
> 
> They will absolutely destroy him in retribution!
> 
> Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?
> ...


I disagree, they will be terrified of the word Fascism, because when everyone goes and looks it up, they will realise that America is turning into a Fascist State...

He has now opened up the subject, so when he is confronted about this again, he can expand the subject.

Dr Paul has already educated the American people on Truth, Freedom and Liberty.

Now it's time for some education on Fascism...

----------


## traitorist

> You see, MSM is just itching for this type of opportunity to bury Ron with his own words and that my friend *is the only thing* that can destroy Ron.
> 
> So far he has navigated the political seas well, but this was a blunder any way you slice it.


you give the old media too much credit. if they want a fight, Ron Paul can handle these goons. you underestimate the political savvy of Ron Paul. this man has testicles of steel. he has consistently defended his positions well, and will continue to do so.

----------


## JDeVriese

Relax guys, Ron didn't call anyone a fascist.  Saying he did is something the MSM would do. lol

Remember; these were Sinclair Lewis' words, not his.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Ron said exactly what needed to be said.

An even more important goal than the White House is spreading the message and exposing the neo-con agenda.

RP is not going to withhold or dilute the truth from sensitive people.

This isn't a political campaign, capiche?

----------


## xtravar

> My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.
> 
> If Ron starts getting personal, he will not have a SHRED of a chance to get into whitehouse. 
> 
> Why?
> 
> They will absolutely destroy him in retribution!
> 
> Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?
> ...


Personally, I think that it was a well-placed attack and it gets him a good dose of publicity.

Paul *has* gotten personal on other occasions... and much worse.  He is a politician after all, and he does know how to get elected.

Read this story.



> On the morning of the runoff election, Gammage got an early dose of a tactic that, 30 years later, would become known as "swift boating." Gammage says he was jolted out of bed by a radio ad from the Paul campaign that featured a blood-curdling scream.
> 
> "The next thing I heard was this sweet girl's little voice saying, 'I hope my daddy and mommy don't vote for Bob Gammage, 'cause he wants to turn the rapists and murders loose to attack us in our beds. I hope my mommy and daddy vote for Ron Paul. He wants to put them in jail where they belong,'" Gammage recalls with a laugh.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

> Did it ever occur to you why Ron has been invincible so far?
> 
> It's because he hasn't faultered on the delivery of the message and he refrained from getting personal. 
> 
> If he gets personal, he destroys his competitive advantage and moral high ground.


I myself tend to lose sight of objective realities and the end-goal when I spend this much time focused on tactical close-combat, so I can see where you are coming from.  But as much as we are focused on this campaign to get Ron elected - we should never conflate his campaign with his message.

Ron has been invincible because his message is truth, his presentation is accurate, and he rests it all on the Constitution.  His competitive advantage stems from these same facts plus a 30 year history of personal integrity that leaves his credibility on these positions unassailable.

Calling a spade a spade will _never_ change these simple underlying points.

If he hadn't taken the question directly and responded as best he felt, _then_ he would truly be making a blunder by showing a crack in the truth-to-power, honesty-at-all-costs, word-is-bond presence that only he amongst candidates can claim.

He didn't go off on a tangent to attack anyone personally, that half-retarded overly made-up individual hijacked the TeaParty conversation to interject that bit and directly question Ron on his response.

Ron in turned answered - and answered well.

----------


## Ron2Win

> My god man, you do not even UNDERSTAND the point I am trying to make.
> 
> It's not about talking about fascism in general, its about tying fascism to a particular person.
> 
> That is extremely insulting. Huckabee is not ideal by any means (I wouldn't vote for him in 100000 years), 
> but calling him a fascist is 100% certain to inflame the situation and cause some blowback.
> 
> *So far Ron did not have any legitimate blowback, only manufactured attacks and believe me there is a 
> world of difference between the two due to the vastly different amount of conviction they carry.
> ...


He didn't say Huckabee = Facist. We are implying that. 

He attacked the message and NOT the messenger. 

Do not get this confused

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I disagree, they will be terrified of the word Fascism, because when everyone goes and looks it up, they will realise that America is turning into a Fascist State...
> 
> He has now opened up the subject, so when he is confronted about this again, he can expand the subject.
> 
> Dr Paul has already educated the American people on Truth, Freedom and Liberty.
> 
> Now it's time for some education on Fascism...


This is the problem, when people think they are invincible. 

Yes Paul is gaining, but believe me he is NOT bullet proof.

He has been doing well, because all attacks against him are manufactured.

However, if real blowback occurs, Ron will have his work cut out for him.

You guys have to understand, Ron has had very smooth sailing because everyone knows everything they put on him is invented and spun. The truth in his message cuts through that.

However, human nature dictates that when things get personal, things get ugly and I really do not want to see that.

----------


## RevolutionSD

That was good. That host didn't know what to do.

RP looks like he has a cold again dammit!

----------


## Menthol Patch

Check out this article about Sinclair Lewis book, "Can it happen here?"

http://www.buzzflash.com/farrell/04/09/far04030.html

In 1935, Sinclair Lewis penned the cautionary tale, It Cant Happen Here, chronicling the fictional rise of Berzelius "Buzz" Windrip, who becomes President against the protests of Franklin D. Roosevelt and Americas saner citizens.

A charismatic Senator who claims to champion the common man, Windrip is in the pocket of big business (i.e. Corpos), is favored by religious extremists, and though he talks of freedom and prosperity for all, he eventually becomes the ultimate crony capitalist. Boosted by Hearst newspapers (the FOX News of its day), he neuters both Congress and the Supreme Court, before stripping people of their liberties and installing a fascist dictatorship.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Ron said exactly what needed to be said.
> 
> An even more important goal than the White House is spreading the message and exposing the neo-con agenda.
> 
> RP is not going to withhold or dilute the truth from sensitive people.
> 
> This isn't a political campaign, capiche?


This is a political campaign.

What do you want Ron to do?

Label the other candidates traitors to the republic?

Technically they ALL are and since you want the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, why don't you urge Ron to just flat out say they are all traitors to the republic?

You see there is a difference between pushing your own message and getting personal against other candidates.

Ron has always made it clear earlier that he doesn't like to get personal. I deeply respect him for that.

I am one of those supporters that very much hopes he maintains that stance right to the end.

I hope he wins based on the goodness in his message, not because he labelled other candidates or implied a label.

Ron can easily win on his message alone and I sincerely believe that.

----------


## pikerz

> I myself tend to lose sight of objective realities and the end-goal when I spend this much time focused on tactical close-combat, so I can see where you are coming from.  But as much as we are focused on this campaign to get Ron elected - we should never conflate his campaign with his message.
> 
> Ron has been invincible because his message is truth, his presentation is accurate, and he rests it all on the Constitution.  His competitive advantage stems from these same facts plus a 30 year history of personal integrity that leaves his credibility on these positions unassailable.
> 
> Calling a spade a spade will _never_ change this simple underlying points.
> 
> If he hadn't taken the question directly and responded as best he felt, _then_ he would truly be making a blunder by showing a crack in the truth-to-power, honesty-at-all-costs, word-is-bond presence that only he amongst candidates can claim.
> 
> He didn't go off on a tangent to attack anyone personally, that half-retarded overly made-up individual hijacked the TeaParty conversation to interject that bit and directly question Ron on his response.
> ...


Totally agree.

Fox actually stands to lose if they turn it into a talking point. They will absolutely force themselves into looking like complete asses, and lose a fat chunk of their viewership in the process.

----------


## Jimmy

Maybe its just me....but do you think Ron Paul came up with that quote on the spot...or he was planning to work that in somehow whenever giving the slightest chance? Seems to me he didn't have to struggle to recall the quote at all.....like he was cocked and ready.... Maybe I just need some more coffee

----------


## InRonWeTrust

Minister Huck just got served.

----------


## Birdlady

> This is the problem, when people think they are invincible. 
> 
> Yes Paul is gaining, but believe me he is NOT bullet proof.
> 
> He has been doing well, because all attacks against him are manufactured.
> 
> However, if real blowback occurs, Ron will have his work cut out for him.
> 
> You guys have to understand, Ron has had very smooth sailing because everyone knows everything they put on him is invented and spun. The truth in his message cuts through that.
> ...


Ron Paul has been a doormat these past few months. I think he needed to start defending himself and throwing these stupid questions back in their face.

What do you think RP should have said as an answer to the question.
Here's the exact question.
"We had a guest a little while ago, that said he thought it was inappropriate to be using religion for political purposes, Congressman I am just curious what you think?"

Here was Ron's complete response:

"Well [clears throat], I haven't thought about it completely, but you know it reminds me of what Sinclair Lewis once said, He said when [slight laugh] fascism comes to this country, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross. Now I don't know whether thats a [slight laugh] fair assessment or not, but you wonder about using a cross like he is the only Christian or implying that subtlety. So I don't think I would ever use anything like that."

----------


## dfalken

If the media tries to harp on that statement it will be great for Ron Paul and it will raise questions about Huckabee.  Even people who don't support Ron Paul if they know anything about him know he is a straight shooter and means what he says and says what he means.  McCain called him the most honest man in congress.  I am praying the media tries to discredit him because of that quote...this is what we need to get him over the hump.

----------


## RadioDJforPaul

> Let's hope this doesn't ruin Dr. Paul's campaign.


Some of you guys make me want to puke.  Look at all this negative crap coming out from EVERYONE.  You seriously think that Ron making one comment like this is going to kill his campaign.  Sadly, campaigns thrive off of this kind of crap.  Some of you need to wake up to the real world of politics.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> If the media tries to harp on that statement it will be great for Ron Paul and it will raise questions about Huckabee.  Even people who don't support Ron Paul if they know anything about him know he is a straight shooter and means what he says and says what he means.  McCain called him the most honest man in congress.  I am praying the media tries to discredit him because of that quote...this is what we need to get him over the hump.


No, what it might do is green light vicious personal attacks.

Over-confidence is the number one danger.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

> This is a political campaign.
> 
> What do you want Ron to do?
> 
> Label the other candidates traitors to the republic?
> 
> Technically they ALL are and since you want the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, why don't you urge Ron to just flat out say they are all traitors to the republic?
> 
> You see there is a difference between pushing your own message and getting personal against other candidates.
> ...


They asked him about Huckabee - it's not like he was the one who went out of his way to attack.
RP doesn't preach. He answers questions with wisdom.

----------


## Menthol Patch

All of the other candidates are fascists and Ron Paul will now have the chance to expose that!

----------


## thuja

> I have never been more proud of Dr. Paul than when he quoted Sinclair Lewis to those FoxNewsPorn idgits.
> 
> I know y'all saw it but I MUST write this...
> 
> That one guy got freaked totally out and defended Huck "I don't think Gov Huck is a fascist" and then...they cut to commercial?  
> 
> They were FLOORED by Dr. Paul's comment.
> 
> GO RON GO WE LOVE YOU!


i am super proud  of him too! that was perfect, using that quote at that time, and never mind the host, but i bet a lot of viewers cheered for that one(and some maybe not, but so what) 
how on earth can he stay sooo cool, i would have been saying you idiot after each sentence.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> All of the other candidates are fascists and Ron Paul will now have the chance to expose that!


Yeah..right.

--
Is the following what you are implying he might do?

Ron Paul "They are ALL FASCISTS because so and so and so...."

Well, here is what I see as the response:

All Democrats and Republicans "The old man has lost it"

--

This is what I mean by over-confidence, it can bury you.

----------


## traitorist

> This is a political campaign.
> 
> What do you want Ron to do?
> 
> KEEP DOING WHAT HE IS DOING.
> 
> Label the other candidates traitors to the republic?
> 
> HE DIDN'T SAY THAT. YOU ARE INFERRING THAT.
> ...


//

----------


## Wingman

THIS IS GOOD

Ron Paul knows he must attract attention now
Hence he takes the gloves off

His strategy is to create controversy
Attract attention to himself

(besides -- everyone knows Hukabee can't win and that his campaigbn is full of holes)

----------


## BeFranklin

Saw it, Fox interviewer looks very uncomfortable.  Interview was cut short, quote was excellent

Someone needs to take this cut, and then list all the things Huckabee is for that are fascist - outlaw cigarettes, death penalty because Jesus died on a cross (twisted logic, I'm not kidding), higher taxes, more war, &ct).

----------


## stefans

> No, what it might do is green light vicious personal attacks.
> 
> Over-confidence is the number one danger.



number one danger is ron getting ignored.
I was thinking about starting a thread here suggesting that ron should attack other candidates, because that's the only thing the MSM falls for.

even if this attack may be not totally fair to huckabee, ron paul acknoledged that in the same sentence. I'm sure ron can defend what he said.

we're not the frontrunner in the polls who needs to play it safe. we need to get attention.

----------


## HankScorpio

I hope Paul thought this through because it will definitely change the conversation in his future interviews.

We can say goodbye to the annoying third party run questions and questions if he has any chance of winning.

We can say hello to every interview leading with a question asking Paul to clarify his fascism statement.

Overall, I think this is a good thing.  He'll definitely get some press from this.  He won't lose any of his current supporters with this statement and has the chance to get some news ones with all the coverage.

Good job Dr. Paul!

----------


## falsinator

Turning this into a controversy could be a good thing.  Paul needs name recognition more than anything!  So many people still wonder "Who is Ron Paul?"  Controversy spikes interest in people.  As long as they look into the full message of the r3volution and not only what the MSM will feed them, I think this may be great.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Originally Posted by TheEvilDetector  View Post
> This is a political campaign.
> 
> What do you want Ron to do?
> 
> KEEP DOING WHAT HE IS DOING.
> 
> -- me too, minus the stuff that can be interpreted as a personal attack
> 
> ...


My responses are prefixed with --

----------


## James R

> Ron on Huckabee, quoting Sinclair Lewis: "When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkltetQ0x4


On actual viewing of the message, he said that was just his first impression. Not really that big of a deal, but somewhat of an over-reaction.

----------


## thuja

he is a gentleman always.  clearly, he is the only erudite person in the race.  i am so glad he is so elegant.

----------


## Arklatex

Hell I love it!

I'm tired of seeing Ron Paul play along with these mickey mouse games the media plays.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I hope Paul thought this through because it will definitely change the conversation in his future interviews.
> 
> We can say goodbye to the annoying third party run questions and questions if he has any chance of winning.
> 
> We can say hello to every interview leading with a question asking Paul to clarify his fascism statement.
> 
> Overall, I think this is a good thing.  He'll definitely get some press from this.  He won't lose any of his current supporters with this statement and has the chance to get some news ones with all the coverage.
> 
> Good job Dr. Paul!


The problem is people will WRONGLY associate Paul with fascism, if this keeps coming up. This is a blunder. I wish he never used that word in that particular exchange. There was no need to imply Huckabee was a fascist. A simple statement that he views his religious beliefs as a more personal affair, although he never made a secret of them either would have been preferrable in my opinion.

If forced to comment about Huckabee he could have said it was an interesting ad.

At the end of the day, it was just a message with best wishes. 

Now that I think about it, I think Paul was setup. In fact, this is now making sense to me.

MSM wants this to go personal. This is their new tactic I am thinking.

----------


## Wingman

the only thing im worried about ---

he sounds tired

at the start of the video he says hes in desmoines -- why does he say that?...
he sounded tired :/ i hope hes ok

----------


## Dave Wood

The best thing here would be............some of the real thinking Americans out there begin to really investigate what fascism truly is.......when they find the answers the word will begin to spread quickly. This could open up a nationwide debate on the topic and bring the entire US corptocracy under the microscope.  THEY dont want that!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Ron Paul finally steps up to the plate and hits the ball OUT OF THE PARK!  Huckabee deserves to be called a FASCIST, even if it is just implied!  Huckabee is a MONSTER!  He's done some terrible things as governor and is now trying to change that all around and run as the Christian candidate!  GO RON PAUL!  Tell the WORLD that Mike Huckabee is a FRAUD and a FASCIST!

----------


## Spike

If sane and rational people do not fall in love with Paul after this comment, then they're hopeless.

What other candidate would even utter facism, the flag, and the cross in the same sentence? I love it.

----------


## mconder

Being a Mormon, I'm not sure what disturbs me more...Mitt Romney who poorly represents our the Mormon faith (at least the old Mitt), or Huckabee who uses the name of Jesus for political gain. I find both men utterly repulsive.

----------


## Joe3113

I've heard people saying it's bad that he said this. THAT IS ABSOLUTE CRAP. I think it's good for us that he said this. It makes him look well read.

Christians will now have a closer look at Huackabee and this can only be good. Huckabee is like an onion, the more layers you peel away, the more it stinks.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Yeah..right.
> 
> --
> Is the following what you are implying he might do?
> 
> Ron Paul "They are ALL FASCISTS because so and so and so...."
> 
> Well, here is what I see as the response:
> 
> ...


It is not over-confidence.

Ron Paul needs to explain the concept of fascism and then explain how all the other candidates are leading us towards a fascist state! 

For example,

Host: Do you think all the other candidates are fascist?

Ron Paul: They all support the war in Iraq, massive military spending, the violation of privacy rights, high taxes, and would sacrifice freedom for security with things like the Patriot Act that I voted against by the way. It's obvious to me they would lead this nation away from freedom!

----------


## Dave Wood

> the only thing im worried about ---
> 
> he sounds tired
> 
> at the start of the video he says hes in desmoines -- why does he say that?...
> he sounded tired :/ i hope hes ok



wingman, this was on fox---these people are con artists, he was setup to look awkward right off the bat. All it takes is for a producer to say something into RP` earpiece without anyone else hearing what was asked.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> I've heard people saying it's bad that he said this. THAT IS ABSOLUTE CRAP. I think it's good for us that he said this. It makes him look well read.
> 
> Christians will now have a closer look at Huackabee and this can only be good. Huckabee is like an onion, the more layers you peel away, the more it stinks.


I agree. This is a good thing.

----------


## Phenom24

Hey all -

Where is the link to the comment Huckabee made regarding reaching out a hand to the middle east?  I can't find it and am going nuts with the search box wait time.

Thanks -

Glenn

----------


## Sandra

It is Exactly what we conservative Christians have been feeling about religion and politics. Hijacking religious beliefs for political purposes is as low as anyone can get!

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I've heard people saying it's bad that he said this. THAT IS ABSOLUTE CRAP. I think it's good for us that he said this. It makes him look well read.
> 
> Christians will now have a closer look at Huackabee and this can only be good. Huckabee is like an onion, the more layers you peel away, the more it stinks.


I wish I shared your optimism, but time will tell how this comment will affect Ron's campaign, if at all.

----------


## Fyretrohl

You know...Something just struck me.  What if the slam was not at the Huckabee campaign...But, at Fox news itself?

Also, if you take the soundbit simple statement, you end up with a possible problem.  If you look at the WHOLE statement, you have a valid point.  He did not call Huckster a fascist.  He said that the imagery used by Huckabee reminding him of that quote.  HOWEVER, as he completed his thought, he said he did not know if it was a fair assessment, but, that Huckabee IS trying to push himself as the only christian candidate on the stage.  Folks, don't lose site.  THAT is the point.  If Huckabee is swinging his religion like a big stick and claiming that is the reason to vote him, so he can make our nation more this or that...*looks at definition of fascism.

Yep...My religion is better than yours so I should be your leader and you should kill/not vote for the others.  Taken right from...Osama bin Laden's book.

I am religious.  I want a man of faith in office.  But, I don't want to vote Religion into office.

----------


## Swmorgan77

Could you see the expression on Dr. Paul's face when the commentator stuck up for Huckabee saying "he's not selling Fascism".  It was priceless... 

He had that look that just says "Oh PLEASE let me respond to that.."

Of course that wasn't about to happen.   The fact is that Huckabee IS selling Fascism just like every other candidate except Ron Paul.  State-corporate partnership and authoritarian control.  Fascist economics was introducted under JFK and has increased with every President since.

Because of his overtly Christian demeanor and Patriotic rhetoric Huck is the perfect wrapping paper for that Fascism.  Just like Lewis said, it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Ron handled it perfectly.  How many times has he been on Fox?  He's ignored by Fox more than any other candidate, and when they do have him on, they run a f'ing Huckabee commercial and ask Ron Paul to comment on it?

My "one word answer" for media would have been a lot worse, maybe tool, liars, sensationalists, or even fascists.  I wouldn't have been able to control myself nearly as well as Ron did after that BS.

Ron Paul attacked an idea, not any specific person.  He always has and always will attack ideas very strongly.  I am yet to see him attack a specific person in this campaign, and I think he gets a lot of respect for that, even from people who don't support him.

----------


## LFOD

This will not hurt Paul.  It'll get people talking.  It puts a wrench into the "just ignore him" strategy.  And, the fact is, Huckabee is abusing his religion for political purposes, just as Giuliani is abusing 9/11.  Wrapping themselves in the flag and carrying a cross.  If the national conversation turns towards the legitimacy of this strategy, it can only benefit Paul.  

Huckabee may call for an apology.  Or he may choose to ignore it.  We'll see.  If Ron is asked to apologize, I will be very interested to see the response. 

This is controversial, but not a blunder.  The biggest threat to Paul is that everyone will be able to keep him ignored and unheard.

There were a lot of people who thought that when RP said "they attack us because we're over there" was a campaign ender.   Dead wrong.  It started a necessary conversation, got a lot of people thinking, and made him stand out.

----------


## Birdlady

TheEvilDetector,

What answer should Ron have given? I asked you this a few pages back but I guess you missed it.

Here's the exact question.
"We had a guest a little while ago, that said he thought it was inappropriate to be using religion for political purposes, Congressman I am just curious what you think?"

Here was Ron's complete response:

"Well [clears throat], I haven't thought about it completely, but you know it reminds me of what Sinclair Lewis once said, He said when [slight laugh] fascism comes to this country, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross. Now I don't know whether thats a [slight laugh] fair assessment or not, but you wonder about using a cross like he is the only Christian or implying that subtlety. So I don't think I would ever use anything like that."

----------


## Swmorgan77

> Being a Mormon, I'm not sure what disturbs me more...Mitt Romney who poorly represents our the Mormon faith (at least the old Mitt), or Huckabee who uses the name of Jesus for political gain. I find both men utterly repulsive.


Yep and they are both perfect illustrations of that Sinclair Lewis quote.  

Romney's policies are textbook Fascism... just look at "Romney-care".  Its a perfect example of state-corporate partnership and authoritarian control, and he wants us to think its "Free Market" simply because it is a PRIVATE company that gets the largess from the Treasury and people are forced to buy into.

----------


## Swmorgan77

> I wish I shared your optimism, but time will tell how this comment will affect Ron's campaign, if at all.


Well let's see, what's the worst that could happen.  Lots of news headlines like "Ron Paul calls Huckabee a Fascist" and more media attention.  If Ron Paul was asked about this later and given the chance to "explain" it or "clarify" it he could definitely back it up.  

I don't see a down side, personally.

----------


## Falseflagop

Very calculated move by RON !! He knows what he said. Wanted people to be aware of what fasicism is about and how it comes into being!

Great move, we have nothing to lose. Our people are not going anywhere it will only gain people to the REVOLUTION!

----------


## BeFranklin

He said it on Fox, the belly of the beast with the cross.  Actually, the owner of the network received a papal knighthood from the pope if I remember correctly.  Very cross bearing network.  Ron Paul hit it on the head exactly where it needs to go.  I hope they are offended by it a lot and keep mentioning it.  They need to hear it.

----------


## Dave Wood

IT`s beginning to play out there...USA today has this:



Paul's issue with Huckabee's Christmas ad: 'Fascism' will be 'carrying a cross'

Asked about Republican rival Mike Huckabee's Christmas-themed ad, which we wrote about yesterday and has attracted attention in part because of the image of a cross that many see hovering over Huckabee's shoulder, GOP presidential candidate Rep. Ron Paul said this morning on FOX & Friends that:

"It reminds me of what Sinclair Lewis once said. He says, 'when fascism comes to this country, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross.' Now I don't know whether that's a fair assessment or not, but you wonder about using a cross, like he is the only Christian or implying that subtly. So, I don't think I would ever use anything like that." (Fox has put video from some of the interview here. To see Paul talking about the Huckabee ad, though, you need to check this clip at YouTube.)

Paul's linking of Huckabee's ad to fascism is certainly an attention-getter.

So too is a presidential contender quoting Sinclair Lewis, winner of the 1930 Nobel Prize in Literature and author of books including Babbit, Main Street and Elmer Gantry. That doesn't happen too often.

Out of curiosity, we did some checking to see if Lewis did actually say or write what Paul attributed to him.

The answer:

According to the executive director of The Sinclair Lewis Society, Illinois State University English Department associate dean Sally Parry, "it sounds like something Sinclair Lewis might have said or written ... but we've never been able to attribute it to him." We spoke to her by telephone this morning.

After the conversation, Parry sent us an e-mail with passages from two books Lewis wrote that at least hint at the words Paul attributed to him.

 From It Can't Happen Here: "But he saw too that in America the struggle was befogged by the fact that the worst Fascists were they who disowned the word 'Fascism' and preached enslavement to Capitalism under the style of Constitutional and Traditional Native American Liberty."

 From Gideon Planish: "I just wish people wouldn't quote Lincoln or the Bible, or hang out the flag or the cross, to cover up something that belongs more to the bank-book and the three golden balls."

According to Parry, the Lewis Society's website "must get a query about this (quote) every week." She doesn't know how it originally came to be attributed to Lewis.

Does anyone reading this have any insight to add on the quote's origins?

And, what about Paul's critique of the ad? Fair or not?

Update at 12:15 p.m. ET. The Huckabee campaign comments on the cross image:

Jill is in Des Moines today and spoke with Huckabee's Iowa director, Eric Woolson, about whether the cross that appears behind Huckabee in the ad was put there intentionally.

"It's the window frame in the background," Woolson said. "Once you've got it in your head that it's a cross, it's a cross." He said he didn't know if it was deliberate or not. "People are free to view the ad anyway that they'd like to view the ad."

----------


## Todd

> Ron handled it perfectly.  How many times has he been on Fox?  He's ignored by Fox more than any other candidate, and when they do have him on, they run a f'ing Huckabee commercial and ask Ron Paul to comment on it?
> 
> My "one word answer" for media would have been a lot worse, maybe tool, liars, sensationalists, or even fascists.  I wouldn't have been able to control myself nearly as well as Ron did after that BS.
> 
> Ron Paul attacked an idea, not any specific person.  He always has and always will attack ideas very strongly.  I am yet to see him attack a specific person in this campaign, and I think he gets a lot of respect for that, even from people who don't support him.


Yes!!   You invite Ron on and you talk about someone else instead.  Very biased.

----------


## wgadget

> No, what it might do is green light vicious personal attacks.
> 
> Over-confidence is the number one danger.


I just don't get where you're coming from, Evil.  If you think this was a "vicious personal attack," you haven't watched many elections.  Dr. Paul did NOT say Huckabee is a fascist.  He's too smart for that.  

And where have you been?  Do you not listen to talk radio where the name Ron Paul is equated with NUTJOB and KOOK?  That's all I've heard the past 24 hours.  It must stop, and I think RP's statement here will allow him to EDUCATE Americans about fascism.  Most probably don't really even know what it is...

----------


## wgadget

> I've heard people saying it's bad that he said this. THAT IS ABSOLUTE CRAP. I think it's good for us that he said this. It makes him look well read.
> 
> Christians will now have a closer look at Huackabee and this can only be good. Huckabee is like an onion, the more layers you peel away, the more it stinks.


Yeah, and they'll be looking at Huck's stupid commercial for all its idiocy, too.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

If I was Ron Paul and asked a question about the MSM, I would say it sucks.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> TheEvilDetector,
> 
> What answer should Ron have given? I asked you this a few pages back but I guess you missed it.
> 
> Here's the exact question.
> "We had a guest a little while ago, that said he thought it was inappropriate to be using religion for political purposes, Congressman I am just curious what you think?"
> 
> Here was Ron's complete response:
> 
> "Well [clears throat], I haven't thought about it completely, but you know it reminds me of what Sinclair Lewis once said, He said when [slight laugh] fascism comes to this country, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross. Now I don't know whether thats a [slight laugh] fair assessment or not, but you wonder about using a cross like he is the only Christian or implying that subtlety. So I don't think I would ever use anything like that."


He should have played this by switching it to his message and staying out of candidate implications to loaded words.

For example:

"That's an interesting ad, I haven't really scrutinised this ad before, as I have had a very busy campaign which has been raising millions of dollars due to the powerful and uniting message of liberty. I am not sure what Huckabee's philosophy might be when it comes to religion, but personally I view it as more or less a private affair, although certainly my religious views being a christian are no secret to anyone who bothers to ask or to do a bit of simple research."

Nice and sweet and not antagonistic and at the same time subtly communicates a point that Ron and Huckabee vary in terms of how much they show their religion.

----------


## Victrix

Like others have said the 'cross' is a purposeful subliminal message.

And for those of us that have been waiting and begging for RP to start dropping sound bits and one-liners to the MSM well here it is done RP style lol!

I dont think it was intentional on his part but he needs to drop more lines like this dealing more with his issues

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I just don't get where you're coming from, Evil.  If you think this was a "vicious personal attack," you haven't watched many elections.  Dr. Paul did NOT say Huckabee is a fascist.  He's too smart for that.  
> 
> And where have you been?  Do you not listen to talk radio where the name Ron Paul is equated with NUTJOB and KOOK?  That's all I've heard the past 24 hours.  It must stop, and I think RP's statement here will allow him to EDUCATE Americans about fascism.  Most probably don't really even know what it is...


This can degenerate into vicious personal attacks, but what Ron said was simply an implication that Huckabee might be fascist. Yes people have insulted Ron, but these things were manufactured and spun and the truth cut through that, particulary since there was no substance at all in those claims.

However, this time, there maybe some substance and if there is blowback, Ron may be dragged into personal attack/defence paradigm and this can get ugly.

----------


## Mark

> Saw it, Fox interviewer looks very uncomfortable.  Interview was cut short, quote was excellent


because they got pwned. You can see it in their faces.

----------


## jmunjr

WTF?  Why did he say that?  Maybe he is tired today.  That was a mistake....

----------


## Mark

> This can degenerate into vicious personal attacks, but what Ron said was simply an implication that Huckabee might be fascist. Yes people have insulted Ron, but these things were manufactured and spun and the truth cut through that, particulary since there was no substance at all in those claims.
> 
> However, this time, there maybe some substance and if there is blowback, Ron may be dragged into personal attack/defence paradigm and this can get ugly.


Got it! Point made and taken for the hundredth time. Already. Me think thee protests too much.

Confucius say: "Man who speaks loudly and often has not much to say."

----------


## bluemarkets

The fact is, if Ron Paul is ever called on to explain this he can.

I mean here's a guy calling an end to the IRS, income tax, FED, Homeland security, Patriot Act, etc... saying this all out in the open, and that's why people like him.

I really dont see this as a problem ...

----------


## Minlawc

> HAHAHA, incredible. He looks extremely tired hope hes doing well.


He actually looks like he just woke up, and ready kick some butt.

I believe this was pointing out Fox and the Neocons who advertise Christianity combined with patriotism and sell something else. Don't know if it was a planned attack by him, and it was said so casually. It was like Mind Kick to the croch!

----------


## krott5333

> WTF?  Why did he say that?  Maybe he is tired today.  That was a mistake....


NO WAY.. it was awesome!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Got it! Point made and taken for the hundredth time. Already. Me think thee protests too much.
> 
> Confucius say: "Man who speaks loudly and often has not much to say."


QFT

----------


## wgadget

> He should have played this by switching it to his message and staying out of candidate implications to loaded words.
> 
> For example:
> 
> "That's an interesting ad, I haven't really scrutinised this ad before, as I have had a very busy campaign which has been raising millions of dollars due to the powerful and uniting message of liberty. I am not sure what Huckabee's philosophy might be when it comes to religion, but personally I view it as more or less a private affair, although certainly my religious views being a christian are no secret to anyone who bothers to ask or to do a bit of simple research."
> 
> Nice and sweet and not antagonistic and at the same time subtly communicates a point that Ron and Huckabee vary in terms of how much they show their religion.


And not attention-getting, nor education-inducing.  In a word: BORING.

----------


## BeFranklin

....

----------


## wgadget

> The fact is, if Ron Paul is ever called on to explain this he can.
> 
> I mean here's a guy calling an end to the IRS, income tax, FED, Homeland security, Patriot Act, etc... saying this all out in the open, and that's why people like him.
> 
> I really dont see this as a problem ...




And importantly, it's why people HATE him.  This is a PERFECT opportunity to get out there and let his thoughts be known, hopefully in an indepth manner that gets others to consider the truth behind them.

This is exactly what we needed, and hopefully the MSM won't deny us the American conversation necessary.  Anyone who considers the truth behind RP's words cannot help but be attracted to them.  I wouldn't be surprised, though, if the the MSM did try to cut it short, just like they did the first part of the interview.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Got it! Point made and taken for the hundredth time. Already. Me think thee protests too much.
> 
> Confucius say: "Man who speaks loudly and often has not much to say."


That is an oversimplifed soundbyte applicable to everything and meaningful to almost nothing and strictly in the context of that pearl of wisdom I would like you to consider MLK, Gandhi, Paul, Jefferson and other outspoken men that helped spark beneficial changes in the world.

----------


## mconder

That was so stupid at the end of the interview that lady asked him to give a one word answer on some of his positions!

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> And not attention-getting, nor education-inducing.  In a word: BORING.


Not everything has to be a soundbyte.

----------


## Thomas Paine

Kind of off the subject but what impressed the hell out of me is the way Dr. Paul quoted Sinclair Lewis immediately after being put on the spot by Fox News.  Any other presidential candidate would have simply replied about how Huckabee is (mis)using Christianity to promote his political ambitions (and sounded whiney in doing so) but not Dr. Paul.  Instead, he mentally reaches back into history and picks a quote that most Americans probably never heard of until today thanks to Dr. Paul.

----------


## BeFranklin

> Like others have said the 'cross' is a purposeful subliminal message.
> 
> And for those of us that have been waiting and begging for RP to start dropping sound bits and one-liners to the MSM well here it is done RP style lol!
> 
> I dont think it was intentional on his part but he needs to drop more lines like this dealing more with his issues


They probable will deny it, and if anyone wants to go to trouble, but you can probably prove it from a source that helped produce the ad or discussions held online someplace, if anyone wants to go to the trouble.

----------


## wgadget

> He actually looks like he just woke up, and ready kick some butt.
> 
> I believe this was pointing out Fox and the Neocons who advertise Christianity combined with patriotism and sell something else. Don't know if it was a planned attack by him, and it was said so casually. It was like Mind Kick to the croch!




Can someone say "Sean Hannity?"

----------


## Mortikhi

I wanna know when someone's gonna call Huckabee on Matthew 6:5-6.

5"And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full. 6But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you."

That was Jesus telling people in the Sermon on the Mount not to trust those who wear their Faith on their sleeve, because they're doing it to impress other people instead of God. If Huckabee were a REAL Christian, he wouldn't be using his Faith to win political points.

Nice observation/quote from this page on reddit:
http://politics.reddit.com/info/63bkw/comments/

----------


## wgadget

> Not everything has to be a soundbyte.


When you're Ron Paul, every soundbyte helps.  This is EXACTLY what we needed to kick the campaign into high gear, IMO.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

This is the type of thing I was afraid of:

http://kevinmccullough.townhall.com/...a-5fc30e205f46

Yes its irrational and its emotional and all that.

The point is that its a human reaction.

----------


## wfd40

That answer made me soooo freaking proud to be supporting this Man...

It was pitch perfect - it will make people have to think about what he said... it will get a lot of attention ... *and it will let all the phonies running know that Ron Paul has the moral authority to call each and everyone of them out (save maybe obama) whenever he damn well pleases..
*

----------


## rpfreedom08

> I wanna know when someone's gonna call Huckabee on Matthew 6:5-6.
> 
> 5"And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full. 6But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you."
> 
> That was Jesus telling people in the Sermon on the Mount not to trust those who wear their Faith on their sleeve, because they're doing it to impress other people instead of God. If Huckabee were a REAL Christian, he wouldn't be using his Faith to win political points.
> 
> Nice observation/quote from this page on reddit:
> http://politics.reddit.com/info/63bkw/comments/


wow, that is great and should be brought up.  what would huck really have to say to that?

----------


## Mark

> This is the type of thing I was afraid of:
> 
> http://kevinmccullough.townhall.com/...a-5fc30e205f46
> 
> Yes its irrational and its emotional and all that.
> 
> The point is that its a human reaction.


You're afraid of what a self-described "Musclehead" says.

----------


## wfd40

> This is the type of thing I was afraid of:
> 
> http://kevinmccullough.townhall.com/...a-5fc30e205f46
> 
> Yes its irrational and its emotional and all that.
> 
> The point is that its a human reaction.


Dude, both of Dr. Paul's brothers ARE....wait for it... PASTORS

Seriously, chill... the man knows what he is doing.

Now, guess what... the MSM has to talk about just how CHRISTIAN ron paul is.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> You're afraid of what a self-described "Musclehead" says.


No, but Huckabee supporters (although that guy may not be) may resent having their candidate associated with fascism by Dr Paul. It's not something we needed IMO.

It might have the opposite effect. Remember, when people knocked Paul down and how it energised everyone to work harder? Well this may do that for Huckabee's campaign.

----------


## burningfur

I wonder what the huckabee forums are saying right now?

----------


## Birdlady

> No, but Huckabee supporters (although that guy may not be) may resent having their candidate associated with fascism by Dr Paul. It's not something we needed IMO.


I have a lot of resentment for the other candidates because they wrap themselves in the flag, pretending they actually care about this country.

----------


## Mark

> You're afraid of what a self-described "Musclehead" says.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...erm=musclehead

1.    Musclehead

A selfish, narcisstic, egotistical person in the gym or fitness center.

The extreme muscleheads appear to be angry and on the verge of an outburst, possibly a state of roid rage.

Think ... the gym version of a road hog in traffic.

----------


## Mark

> No, but Huckabee supporters (although that guy may not be) may resent having their candidate associated with fascism by Dr Paul. It's not something we needed IMO.
> 
> It might have the opposite effect. Remember, when people knocked Paul down and how it energised everyone to work harder? Well this may do that for Huckabee's campaign.


What, all 3 people? The MSM? He's a creation after all the other MSM creations crashed.

Bloomberg's next. That's who we need to concentrate on. Huck's toast already.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> What, all 3 people? The MSM? He's a creation after all the other MSM creations crashed.
> 
> Bloomberg's next. That's who we need to concentrate on. Huck's toast already.


Reading that, makes me wonder why bother having primaries then? 

Your comment makes me feel that Ron already has enough votes to win the general election.

----------


## burningfur

*26 pages.*

One Half saying: "Go Ron, kick those fauxers where it counts!"

One Half saying: "Don't you know about blowback?!?"







This is going to put Paul in the spotlight where he belongs. Everytime this stuff happens, people actually go out and see what he believes. 




*Remember the Rudy comment?

Remember the Marching orders from Al-Qaeda? 

Remember when he fought with Huckabee?*



Every time Ron Paul says something controversial, people say, "Wow, this guy is different."



EVEN IF THEY DISAGREE WITH HIM!!!






This was just the boost we needed.

----------


## Erazmus

I just did a search online for this, and this crap is what I found...

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1941213/posts

----------


## Mr. White

That was fantastic

----------


## spacebetween

You will notice in almost every interview since Sunday, interviewers have asked Ron Paul what he thinks of mainstream media... as if these MSM interviewers are so detached from the same place they pick up their checks.

It's interesting that pretty much every interviewer has asked him this. Sure, it could be just one huge, gargantuan, colossal coincidence, but there is a reason the media is asking him what he thinks of the MSM...

They realize something is not right! They realize that somehow, there is a candidate getting no time on their networks, yet he can raise $6 million in one day!

----------


## Mark

> Reading that, makes me wonder why bother having primaries then? 
> 
> Your comment makes me feel that Ron already has enough votes to win the general election.


Well, no wonder you're upset. I didn't say anything like that and neither did Ron say anything like you're upset about.

----------


## Mortikhi

> He should have played this by switching it to his message and staying out of candidate implications to loaded words.
> 
> For example:
> 
> "That's an interesting ad, I haven't really scrutinised this ad before, as I have had a very busy campaign which has been raising millions of dollars due to the powerful and uniting message of liberty. I am not sure what Huckabee's philosophy might be when it comes to religion, but personally I view it as more or less a private affair, although certainly my religious views being a christian are no secret to anyone who bothers to ask or to do a bit of simple research."
> 
> Nice and sweet and not antagonistic and at the same time subtly communicates a point that Ron and Huckabee vary in terms of how much they show their religion.


Of the two people, I would believe the guy that got voted to Congress 10 times knows what he is doing versus the anonymous internet forum poster.

----------


## burningfur

This can work in another way, it might just drive Huckabee supporters to actually RESEARCH their candidate and they might just find out the truth...

Either way, score.

----------


## Mark

> I just did a search online for this, and this crap is what I found...
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1941213/posts


Well, gee whiz, I can search too and find a lot of junk from detractors from way back.

It's been happening _forever_ in this campaign and it most likely won't stop.

We've risen above EVERY attack and we will CONTINUE to do so.

How about a move to hot topics so this thread will not be on the front page?

It's getting ridiculous up in here.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Well, no wonder you're upset. I didn't say anything like that and neither did Ron say anything like you're upset about.


I was being slightly sarcastic, because I felt you were being way way over-confident referring to Huck's 3 supporters.

----------


## Mark

> Of the two people, I would believe the guy that got voted to Congress 10 times knows what he is doing versus the anonymous internet forum poster.


It is kinda trollish behavior. I'll think positively thank you and move on now.

----------


## SeanEdwards

Yeah faux news was uncomfortable because they've been following Sinclair Lewis's guidance for creating a fascist America since forever.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Of the two people, I would believe the guy that got voted to Congress 10 times knows what he is doing versus the anonymous internet forum poster.


I was asked to provide a response, so I did.

Just so you know, no human being on earth is above making a mistake.

I believe Ron Paul is 99.9% correct in the things he says, but just not this time.

He is not wrong on factual ground necessarily, for Huckabee may indeed be a fascist.

In my opinion he is wrong in the sense that this can change the dialogue in a way that 
may not be very helpful to him in the future and something he may struggle with.

It's as simple as that for me in this case.

----------


## burningfur

> Well, gee whiz, I can search too and find a lot of junk from detractors from way back.
> 
> It's been happening _forever_ in this campaign and it most likely won't stop.
> 
> We've risen above EVERY attack and we will CONTINUE to do so.
> 
> How about a move to hot topics so this thread will not be on the front page?
> 
> It's getting ridiculous up in here.


+1

Have you guys ever searched google images for Ron Paul?

I've seen hundreds of pictures making fun of him while looking for good pics.



*I agree with Mark, can a mod get this crap out of here.* 



He said it. _Yes_, he went there.



Can we just move on already?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

It's not trollish behavior to say that Ron Paul probably knows a little bit more about politics than some guy on an internet forum.  Ron Paul is a pretty smart guy, and I don't know why everyone thinks he's this stupid political rookie!  He knows exactly what he's doing and saying!  The man is an M.D., he knows more about economics than all of the other candidates combined, he's well read, he's a 10 term Congressman who has won 3 times as the non-incumbent.  What Ron Paul said today was absolute genius.  It will create attention which is good and he's speaking the truth like he always does!

----------


## Harry96

This might be my favorite single moment from the campaign this year. I laughed out loud at it, and it made my whole day. It took the interviewer about five seconds of stuttering and stammering to come up with a response, and when they cut to a wide-shot of the other two, you could see them squirming uncomfortably on the couch. LOL!

----------


## Revolution9

> He should have played this by switching it to his message and staying out of candidate implications to loaded words.
> 
> For example:
> 
> "That's an interesting ad, I haven't really scrutinised this ad before, as I have had a very busy campaign which has been raising millions of dollars due to the powerful and uniting message of liberty. I am not sure what Huckabee's philosophy might be when it comes to religion, but personally I view it as more or less a private affair, although certainly my religious views being a christian are no secret to anyone who bothers to ask or to do a bit of simple research."


Thank the lord you are not writing for RP.. That was the worst pandering skipskitter answer he could possibly have given. A whole lot of blah blah blah and no effing substance. You fail

Randy

----------


## Revolution9

> WTF?  Why did he say that?  Maybe he is tired today.  That was a mistake....


A christian fascist may think so.


I think he kicked royal ass and had the jaws on the floor.

Randy

----------


## ronpaulfan

Please Join "Operation Stop Dreaming"!!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=59224

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Thank the lord you are not writing for RP.. That was the worst pandering skipskitter answer he could possibly have given. A whole lot of blah blah blah and no effing substance. You fail
> 
> Randy


Thanks Randy for your harsh criticism. 

I have always respected your razor sharp literary wit and while brief in the quote above you pulled out a creative punch with the skipskitter remark.

You know what, maybe I am wrong, I do have an open mind, despite being outnumberd 100 to 1 and feeling defensive.

I will say this despite my instincts to the contrary:

I look forward to seeing Dr Paul bring out the true nature for the other candidates in the future if he is prompted by MSM reporters.

I will try not to worry that MSM may make a big deal out of this type of conversation.

----------


## Energy

> It's not trollish behavior to say that Ron Paul probably knows a little bit more about politics than some guy on an internet forum.  Ron Paul is a pretty smart guy, and I don't know why everyone thinks he's this stupid political rookie!  He knows exactly what he's doing and saying!  The man is an M.D., he knows more about economics than all of the other candidates combined, he's well read, he's a 10 term Congressman who has won 3 times as the non-incumbent.  What Ron Paul said today was absolute genius.  It will create attention which is good and he's speaking the truth like he always does!


Exactly.  Here's an interview from 1988, Ron Paul brilliantly shines then as he does now (has since changed his views on the death penalty):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anmlPvmd1Ew

----------


## tmg19103

I have not read the whole thread, but saw the vid.

It is a risky statement that can be used against RP, HOWEVER, RP has been ignored SO much by the old media that if this gets him face time to explain this and other positions, I'm all for it.

Also, Glenn Beck HATES Huck with a passion for Huck's negative staements about Mormons - Beck is Mormon. This can only help RP going into the Beck interview tonight. It will be talked about, RP will put a good spin on it, and it may cause Beck to be a little softer on RP on foreign policy, though I still expect Beck to go after him. However, this one statement will change the whole Beck interview as it will be a part of it and Beck will give him sympathy by asking rational questions on the topic because he hates Huck. RP's response should be along the lines of the Fox interview - religion plays a role in most peoples lives - including the candidates, but it should not be a basis for getting elected president. That is what fascism is:  "Fascists seek to forge a type of national unity, usually based on (but not limited to) ethnic, cultural, racial, and religious attributes".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism

----------


## Revolution9

> Thanks Randy for your criticism. I have always respected your razor sharp literary wit.
> 
> You know what, maybe I am wrong, I do have an open mind, despite being outnumberd 100 to 1 and feeling defensive.
> 
> I will say this despite my instincts to the contrary:
> 
> I look forward to seeing Dr Paul bring out the true nature for the other candidates in the future *if he is prompted by MSM reporters.*
> 
> I will try not to worry that MSM *may* make a big deal.


You are wrong (IMO)on pushing and pushing this. I understood your answers but after twenty posts of the same thing..Jeesh.. Pick your battles better friend. I think you got caught up in feeling defensive...and like RP..you are a fighter..with scruples..

Best Regards
Randy

----------


## rpfreedom08

> I have not read the whole thread, but saw the vid.
> 
> It is a risky statement that can be used against RP, HOWEVER, RP has been ignored SO much by the old media that if this gets him face time to explain this and other positions, I'm all for it.
> 
> Also, Glenn Beck HATES Huck with a passion for Huck's negative staements about Mormons - Beck is Mormon. This can only help RP going into the Beck interview tonight. It will be talked about, RP will put a good spin on it, and it may cause Beck to be a little softer on RP on foreign policy, though I still expect Beck to go after him. However, this one statement will change the whole Beck interview as it will be a part of it and Beck will give him sympathy by asking rational questions on the topic because he hates Huck. RP's response should be along the lines of the Fox interview - religion plays a role in most peoples lives - including the candidates, but it should not be a basis for getting elected president. That is what fascism is:  "Fascists seek to forge a type of national unity, usually based on (but not limited to) ethnic, cultural, racial, and religious attributes".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism



I think your absolutely right, this is going to get people watching glen beck just to see what he says.  Glen will most probably like him for saying this so he will get time to explain where he was coming from.  I hope hucks bubble is about to burst.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Woo! That was awesome

Anyone got the rest of the interview?

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> You are wrong (IMO)on pushing and pushing this. I understood your answers but after twenty posts of the same thing..Jeesh.. Pick your battles better friend. I think you got caught up in feeling defensive...and like RP..you are a fighter..with scruples..
> 
> Best Regards
> Randy


To be honest Randy, I felt it was weird to see almost no dissenting views and since I held that view and there hardly was anyone else, I wanted to address some of the points made by others and give my point of view a decent showing. That is all.

I could be wrong, in fact I hope I am wrong, but I will not betray my conscience. 

Time will tell.

No matter the disagreement, most important thing is for Ron to be in the Whitehouse

----------


## ronpaulitician

I'm looking forward to seeing this storyline unfold. 

It could definitely backfire. Huck seems to have a solid grasp on a certain segment of the religious right. However, if Paul is given time to explain his comment, I think it could also be the statement that can really boost his polling numbers.

----------


## Fyretrohl

Well, this apparently just in, though I can't confirm myself...Dr Paul stood by his statement on WHO radio.  Hopefully, someone has listened to it and can provide info on what else he had to say about it.

----------


## Carole

Frankly, this is the first time Dr. Paul has used the word fascism, while the other candidates have used it hundreds of times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only difference is they slam all Islmics by placing "Islamo"- in front of fascism.

So Paul merely infered through a quotation what Huckabee and so many others are leading this country toward, while the "real" candidtates condemn an entire religion!!!!!!!!

Truth to Power sometimes hurts.

----------


## rfbz

honestly, didn't he really just say what a lot of people have been thinking but were afraid to say it? The conservative base is weary of Huckabee because they think he's a phony and that over the top religious stuff just will lose a general election. Glenn Beck called out Huckabee and everyone cheered, why can't Ron Paul?

----------


## cujothekitten

Oh man, I love him more than ever now.  This was so awesome!

----------


## Sey.Naci

> I agree, Ron looked tired.  *I* love the fact that Ron said this, and I agree, he has huge ones.  But I think Ron wouldn't have said this if he wasn't so tired...  it's a real firecracker of a thing to say, and I think it might put off some Christians.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


It may put off some Christians, but it could also, substantially, gain him supporters who are non-theists, and religionists who consider religion or the relation between a deity and oneself is a private matter.

----------


## Carole

I repeat.

Frankly, this is the first time Dr. Paul has used the word fascism, while the other candidates have used it hundreds of times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only difference is they slam all Islamics by placing "Islamo"- in front of fascism.

So Paul merely inferred through a quotation what Huckabee and so many others are leading this country toward, while the "real" candidtates condemn an entire religion!!!!!!!!

His telling the truth in a quote is commendable compared to the other candidates slamming whole religions!

Truth to Power sometimes hurts.

----------


## rpfreedom08

I thought it was a great thing to wake up to

----------


## Talldude1412

The problem is Ron Paul isn't running for "Who's this forums favorite Presidential Candidate" he needs crossover votes, we need non-polarizing moves that keep people listening to what he says while making them question some of their previous beliefs. Throwing the fascism word out there is kinda like kicking a turtle, sure it shocks everyone but you can probably expect a lot of people to hole up in their shell and call us loonies.

I guess the question is, are we that confident that we have enough unaccounted for voters in the historically apathetic and college aged arena's that we can afford to address things in such a polarizing way.

I personally didn't think what he said was all that bad, ESPECIALLY IN CONTEXT of the question asked. It was a baited question. But we all know that when CNN airs this it will only include "If fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross.", which without context would seem like its accusing Christians of leading the country to fascism.

----------


## crhoades

When discussing Paul's comments on fascism and religion link to his Romney Press 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is huge. This does a few things. It shows Huck in a bad light for being the one to question Romney's religion. It shows Paul as a man of faith himself which will woo Christian voters. It doesn't make him look like he's attacking religion. And it shows him as the bigger guy for taking up for Romney while Huckabee is trying to capitalize on the Christian card. In one word 'perfect'.
__________________________________________________  ___
Release
:
http://www.ronpaul2008.com/press-rel...t-be-an-issue/

Press Releases  Ron Paul: Romneys Faith Should Not be an Issue 
December 6, 2007 12:19 am EST 

ARLINGTON, VIRGINIA  In light of Governor Romneys anticipated religion speech, fellow Republican candidate Ron Paul issued the following statement: 

We live in times of great uncertainty when men of faith must stand up for American values and traditions before they are washed away in a sea of fear and relativism. I have never been one who is particularly comfortable talking about my faith in the political arena, and I find the pandering that typically occurs in the election season to be distasteful. 


Our nation was founded to be a place where religion is freely practiced and differences are tolerated and respected. I come to my faith through Jesus Christ and have accepted him as my personal savior. At the same time, I have worked tirelessly to defend and restore individual rights and religious freedom for all Americans. 


The recent attacks and insinuations, both direct and subtle, that Gov. Romney may be less fit to serve as president of our United States because of his faith fly in the face of everything America stands for. Gov. Romney should be judged fairly, on his record and his character, not on the church he attends. 

-30-

----------


## defcreative

Hmm. My assessment:

Ron Paul = 100% Awesome

Fox News = 100% Suck

/story

----------


## burningfur

> When discussing Paul's comments on fascism and religion link to his Romney Press 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is huge. This does a few things. It shows Huck in a bad light for being the one to question Romney's religion. It shows Paul as a man of faith himself which will woo Christian voters. It doesn't make him look like he's attacking religion. And it shows him as the bigger guy for taking up for Romney while Huckabee is trying to capitalize on the Christian card. In one word 'perfect'.
> __________________________________________________  ___
> Release
> :
> http://www.ronpaul2008.com/press-rel...t-be-an-issue/
> ...


+1

----------


## Todd

> That was so stupid at the end of the interview that lady asked him to give a one word answer on some of his positions!




CONSTITUTION!!!

----------


## JMann

> It may put off some Christians, but it could also, substantially, gain him supporters who are non-theists, and religionists who consider religion or the relation between a deity and oneself is a private matter.


Why would this put off Christians?  This statement clearly means that a a fascism will come in the guise of patriotism and Christianity, not that the person is actually patriotic or a Christian.

----------


## RonFan1776

QFT

----------


## tmg19103

Perhaps we should start calling Huck a *religofascist*?

----------


## JAHOGS

Where is the rest of the interview?

----------


## LibertiORDeth

Man in the second part he looks like a walking zombie.  Must of not had much sleep.

----------


## NewEnd

> omg RP has the biggest cajones EVAR.
> 
> LOLOL, holycrap.


We had a poll about it once.

:P

Wheelbarrow won.

----------


## Voluntaryist

> But... but... Jesus can't be FASCIST!!


"Bring them here and slay them before me" 

-Jesus

----------


## Sey.Naci

> Some of you guys make me want to puke.  Look at all this negative crap coming out from EVERYONE.


Actually, in all the pages up to your comment, I've been able to count only TWO posters who have had negative comments to make. The rest have all been very positive.

----------


## Talldude1412

> "Bring them here and slay them before me" 
> 
> -Jesus


America is about speed, hot nasty sexy b****in speed.

-- Eleanore Roosevelt

----------


## angrydragon

Dr. Paul explains it here...

http://www.libertymaven.com/2007/12/...ckelson-audio/

----------


## brandon

> Perhaps we should start calling Huck a *religofascist*?


Alot of liberals are using the term "christofascist"

----------


## gharalam

Can we have the youtube to the 2nd part of the interview PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeease....???

----------


## driller80545

> I am completely opposed to Paul implying fascism. He needs to stick to the message and stay above putting other candidates down, particularly with loaded words like fascism. He himself said he doesn't get personal, but this was very personal. Anyways, he seemed very tired in that interview, I would bet, were he more rested he would have chosen different words. My respect for Paul is very strong, but it took a small hit after he used the fascist word against another presidential candidate. This can open the flood gates with the other candidates using loaded words directly at him and in addition MSM might bring this exchange up over and over, tarnishing Paul's reputation as a name caller etc.




They have been using loaded words to refer to Dr. Paul for months. I, for one, hold him in higher esteem now than before. A spade needs to be called a spade.

----------


## drednot

I think Ron is making a calculated play at the MSM.

He wants the Iowa story to be Paul vs. Huckabee.

He wants the MSM to dig dirt on both sides, because Ron has his bases covered better than the Huckster.

He wants people sifting through his personal and family history, because where Huck has skeletons, Ron has testamonials.

----------


## constitutional

> I think Ron is making a calculated play at the MSM.
> 
> He wants the Iowa story to be Paul vs. Huckabee.
> 
> He wants the MSM to dig dirt on both sides, because Ron has his bases covered better than the Huckster.
> 
> He wants people sifting through his personal and family history, because where Huck has skeletons, Ron has testamonials.


Exactly. Once Ron Paul is picked up by MSM (like they just did with Huckabee), there is no going back.

----------


## angelatc

> Oh man, I love him more than ever now.  This was so awesome!


Me too! I about fell over when he said that, then I almost doubled over when the pasty faced "journalist" started stammering.  A real journalist would have asked him straight up, " Are you saying that Mike Huckabee is a fascist?" but Steve Ducey missed his moment.

Ha!

----------


## TheEvilDetector

From: http://blogs.usatoday.com/onpolitics...ays-he-di.html

"So this thing flashed through my mind, about it, *it had nothing to do with Huckabee but it has to do with my thoughts about what's happening to this country.* Because I truly believe that fascism is coming, you know whether it's the military approach and in Mises, the great economist, has always talked about when socialism comes to this country it's not going to be the ordinary socialism it'll be more fascism."

Paul has always talked about not getting personal. 

I am glad to know that he remains true to his earlier words, despite *my disappointment in the initial aftermath of the incident*, given that the *remark taken at face value seemed to imply* Paul calling out another candidate in a personal manner ie. Huckabee being a fascist.

My faith in the man has been once again restored to maximum permissible level LOL.

----------


## idiom

I think we need to start a chip-in for some tailored pants for RP. Some Enormous balls of steel on that man...

Huckacist?

----------


## The Plan

I think the comment was brilliant on a few levels. First it's brilliant because it was so f%$#ing brutal that the interviewer was totally caught off guard. Secondly it was brilliant because if they were to ask him what he meant then they would actually have to let Ron define on air what fascism actually is and if he did that his comment would be 10x more brutal and he would have totally owned Huckabee 10x over.
The FOX guy was actually smart not to question him over it any further. If they would have tried to turn that comment against Paul to make him sound nuts then he would have gotten the question at every interview since and he would have the chance to define what he meant. I'm actually a little surprised they didn't try that. The only reason i can think of why is because it may have hit a bit too close to the truth. It's like you can hear the cofee being spit out of 1000s of mouths at the same time he said it.
Genious move and easily defensible, good call Ronny boy.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I think the comment was brilliant on a few levels. First it's brilliant because it was so f%$#ing brutal that the interviewer was totally caught off guard. Secondly it was brilliant because if they were to ask him what he meant then they would actually have to let Ron define on air what fascism actually is and if he did that his comment would be 10x more brutal and he would have totally owned Huckabee 10x over.
> The FOX guy was actually smart not to question him over it any further. If they would have tried to turn that comment against Paul to make him sound nuts then he would have gotten the question at every interview since and he would have the chance to define what he meant. I'm actually a little surprised they didn't try that. The only reason i can think of why is because it may have hit a bit too close to the truth. It's like you can hear the cofee being spit out of 1000s of mouths at the same time he said it.
> Genious move and easily defensible, good call Ronny boy.


Whether its correct or not as it applies to Huckabee, I am really glad Ron did not mean it personally, because Ron has always talked about being non personal in his criticisms of the current state of affairs. 

Ron is a man of his word and that is important in a presidential candidate, I am glad he  remained true to his principls of not making it personal. 

I am glad he subsequently clarified his remark, because I was somewhat disappointed at the time because it seemed he was calling Huckabee a fascist directly which goes against everything he said earlier about being non-personal.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Whether its correct or not as it applies to Huckabee, I am really glad Ron did not mean it personally, because Ron has always talked about being non personal in his criticisms of the current state of affairs. 
> 
> Ron is a man of his word and that is important in a presidential candidate, I am glad he  remained true to his principls of not making it personal. 
> 
> I am glad he subsequently clarified his remark, because I was somewhat disappointed at the time because it seemed he was calling Huckabee a fascist directly which goes against everything he said earlier about being non-personal.


It's funny how people hear what they want to hear, and further more how some people will perpetuate what they want people to think they hear. 

Ron Paul of course meant that to vote based on someone's religion is foolish, and that when a candidate panders to those voters they are only encouraging it, and opening a window for fascism to sneak through.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> It's funny how people hear what they want to hear, and further more how some people will perpetuate what they want people to think they hear. 
> 
> Ron Paul of course meant that to vote based on someone's religion is foolish, and that when a candidate panders to those voters they are only encouraging it, and opening a window for fascism to sneak through.


It was not clear how Ron meant it from my point of view.

I had the impression (I am glad it was incorrect), that there was a personal angle to that comment. 

I am glad he clarified it later on in several places so as to remove any doubt.

I am glad that you are so sophisticated that you do not need any clarification, but some of us do appreciate having those from time to time, especially 
when comments are made which have no or little precedent with a particular candidate in a particular setting ie. mention of fascism in an MSM interview.

Please try your best to understand, that I am not defending Huckabee, I really do not care much for Mike.

I am simply hopeful that Ron stays true to his stated principles whether concerning behaviour (in this particular case) or governance.

Ron's integrity is part of the fundamental basis upon which my personal support for Ron Paul rests.

You may think I am being too strict on Ron Paul, but it was he not I who set standards (which are good things and serve to make him a role model, 
which the country desperately needs at this time) in relation to paying attention to detail when it comes to the constitution and in his personal behaviour.

----------


## hvac ak47

Ummm, right after he made the qoute he said he doesnt know if it applies to Hucks comercial. The problem is the media has not been showing that part in all the times its been talked about the last couple of days!

----------


## UCFGavin

has huckabee said anything about it yet?  we already know the guy is a douche

----------


## literatim

> Ummm, right after he made the qoute he said he doesnt know if it applies to Hucks comercial. The problem is the media has not been showing that part in all the times its been talked about the last couple of days!


Uhm, its been talked about? Since when?

----------


## hvac ak47

> Uhm, its been talked about? Since when?


$#@! man, they have been laughing about it on Fox the last couple of days. Sorry I dont have a link but Ive seen it a couple of times.

----------


## endwellmom4RON

Fox was talking about it earlier today and they seemed to be implying that Ron was calling Christians fascists.

----------


## zbus12

> "When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag, carrying a cross."


I am a Christian, he is referring to all the mainstream neo-"christians" or "God's warriors" that teach heresy and tout people like Huckabee the heretic using the Lord's name for political gain.  And this is so clear to true believers.  This statement is true.

I want you to read an open letter written to the modern evangelicals, citizens and government exposing their misuse of scripture to lead misguided support for Israel, which also ties into their ignorant support for tyranny.  This was written by TRUE Christians from Knox Theological seminary (Reformed) and signed by MANY reformed teachers and theologians.




> *An Open Letter to Evangelicals and Other Interested Parties:
> The People of God, the Land of Israel, and the Impartiality of the Gospel
> *
> Recently a number of leaders in the Protestant community of the United States have urged the endorsement of far-reaching and unilateral political commitments to the people and land of Israel in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, citing Holy Scripture as the basis for those commitments. To strengthen their endorsement, several of these leaders have also insisted that they speak on behalf of the seventy million people who constitute the American evangelical community.
> 
> It is good and necessary for evangelical leaders to speak out on the great moral issues of our day in obedience to Christ's call for his disciples to be salt and light in the world.1 It is quite another thing, however,* when leaders call for commitments that are based upon a serious misreading of Holy Scripture.* In such instances, it is good and necessary for other evangelical leaders to speak out as well. We do so here in the hope that we may contribute to the cause of the Lord Christ, apart from whom there can never be true and lasting peace in the world.2
> 
> At the heart of the political commitments in question are two fatally flawed propositions. First, some are teaching that God's alleged favor toward Israel today is based upon ethnic descent rather than upon the grace of Christ alone, as proclaimed in the Gospel.  *Second, others are teaching that the Bible's promises concerning the land are fulfilled in a special political region or "Holy Land," perpetually set apart by God for one ethnic group alone.* As a result of these false claims, *large segments of the evangelical community, our fellow citizens, and our government are being misled with regard to the Bible's teachings regarding the people of God, the land of Israel, and the impartiality of the Gospel.
> *
> ...

----------


## JoshLowry

Bump for http://barefootandprogressive.blogsp...-and-rand.html

Here's more: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%...carrying+cross

----------

